# Crib Bumpers



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi mamas,

This is our first time using a crib (well, two cribs), and I'm somwhat confused about crib bumpers. My instinct says that they should be there to prevent babies from hitting their head once they are old enough to roll. But, after months of researching it, I've found that almost every SIDS organization and the AAP advises against them and says that they are not safe to use, with the logic being that if a babies face is against it, it may keep them from breathing.

After losing a baby to sids, I don't plan on taking any risks, so if the SIDS organizations say dont use one, we wont be using one. But I'm wondering why it is that every where I go to shop there are crib bumpers. If they have been deemed unsafe, why are they on the market?

I'm wondering what the general feeling is about them. Do you think they are safe? Did you use one?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have no idea, but have you thought about putting the babies in a crib together at first? I know a lot of twins sleep better together (they're used to it). And I would imagine they would help regulate each other's breathing too which would help with SIDS.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> I have no idea, but have you thought about putting the babies in a crib together at first? I know a lot of twins sleep better together (they're used to it). And I would imagine they would help *regulate each other's breathing too which would help with SIDS.*


I heard that same story about cosleeping with my son. It didnt work.

I may put them in the same crib, but honestly, right now Im not too worried about them not sleeping. Im worried about my ability to ever let them sleep longer than 5 minutes at a time for fear that they might not wake up. If I get to the point of needing them to sleep better, I will probably try it. Also, I do plan on putting them in the same crib while Im awake and in the room and can check on them constantly.


----------



## mooonte (Aug 5, 2012)

I would say 100% NO to traditional crib bumpers. However, I would say a big YES to the wonder bumpers! They are the safest on the market yet, provide all of the protection that we look for in the traditional bumpers. You should look into them!! I would highly recommend them!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are cool, but a little out of our price range.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you have your cribs yet? If not, then when you choose a crib, some of them have spindles and some have flatter slats. We had a cradle with more ornate spindles, and I noticed it hurt more to bump on them. However, the slats on the crib were flat with rounded edges, and it was no big deal to bump into them. I would pick a crib with that in mind. I did use a bumper with my first when she was too small to move around, but then I had 3 miscarriages before my second, and it made me more cautious. I now follow the safety rules as best as I can. I also got a babysense V monitor because I was going crazy from waking to check on the baby all night. So glad we are past that now. It was tough.

ETA: I do think that rebreathing makes sense. I also kept a fan going at night to circulate the air. Control what I can and leave the rest to God was my theory.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I do have the cribs- I hadnt even thought of that, thanks! The cribs are flat slatted sides, so I guess they wont be so bad. Our babes will probably be on hospital monitors at first, which is the primary reason for them being in separate cribs, but we will switch to snuza montiors after 4 months (when insurance will no longer cover apnea monitors) we also plan to have the fan on.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't get crib bumpers. Tiny babies can't move enough to bump their heads or get their limbs stuck anyway. Once they get big enough to move around you can get mesh bumpers. They won't help the head bumps but they will stop limbs getting stuck and they're breathable. Having said that, I move my kids from a cradle to a crib at about 3 months and I didn't use any kind of bumper. I swaddled though, and then moved to a sleep sacks so their legs were contained. The head bump thing didn't seem to be an issue.

I'm so sorry about your loss. I don't blame you for being ultra cautious, I would be too.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Bigs had a crib bumper for no other reason than that it was pretty. The recommendation against them came out long after the youngest was out of a crib. My current baby does not use one and will not be using one. SIDS is something that makes me very, very nervous. I'm so very sorry for your loss, AM


----------



## bess2529 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also suggest Wonder Bumpers. They may seem pricy, but they will give you peace of mind and that is priceless- Ok, now I know that sounds cheesy, but as I first time mom I am worried about everything also! I was looking for something padded since my son hits his head on the crib slats, and these are perfect for that, while keeping him safe as well. I suggest you like them on Facebook as they often offer special discounts while may make them more affordable!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Madeze- Thanks  I'm kinda sad that they arent safe, because they really dress the room up!

Boot- Good point about swaddling keeping them restricted. Charlie was in a Miracle Blanket when he passed, so Im not sure if we will swaddle or not. I cant imagine being able to get by without doing it, but I think Ill have look in to that more. I agree that by the time they can move around its not as big of a deal though- especially on flat slatted cribs.

Bess- Yeah, but having to buy two sets will be out of our price range no matter what. Im spending lots of money on carseats and breathing monitors, so I have to be choosy about where to splurge.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Not only does the AAP and other child safety orgs say don't use them, as a foster parent I'm not supposed to use crib bumpers. So of course I don't. It really irritates me that they're still on the market.

I've fostered two babies without crib bumpers and I'm currently fostering two more. Bumpers aren't necessary. By rolling around or playing in the crib, they simply don't bang their heads on the sides of the crib hard enough to do damage. It's no big deal to forgo them!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Capitalizing on the death of an infant to try to sell your product is disgusting. I've reported both these posts. You suck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooonte*
> 
> I would say 100% NO to traditional crib bumpers. However, I would say a big YES to the wonder bumpers! They are the safest on the market yet, provide all of the protection that we look for in the traditional bumpers. You should look into them!! I would highly recommend them!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bess2529*
> 
> I also suggest Wonder Bumpers. They may seem pricy, but they will give you peace of mind and that is priceless- Ok, now I know that sounds cheesy, but as I first time mom I am worried about everything also! I was looking for something padded since my son hits his head on the crib slats, and these are perfect for that, while keeping him safe as well. I suggest you like them on Facebook as they often offer special discounts while may make them more affordable!


----------



## aleenajoe (Aug 1, 2012)

I aware that sounds cheesy, but as I aboriginal time mom I am afraid about aggregate also! I was searching for something bedlam back my son hits his arch on the bassinet slats, and these are absolute for that, while befitting him safe as well.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

OP, I am so sorry for your loss.  I can't even imagine. And I don't blame you for being extra cautious.

I co-slept for the first several months before I ever bought a crib because my daughter was getting too squirmy for us to get any rest co-sleeping anymore. I didn't buy any crib set at all. The only things in her crib when she was an infant were the mattress and the fitted sheet. Bumpers aren't safe and neither are quilts, so why spend the money on a crib set? We used a Halo sleep sack. Now that she's almost two, she has a light blanket also, but still no thick quilt.

It's kind of sad because they ARE cute and make the baby's bed look more finished, but I'm not going to do anything to increase my child's risk just for the sake of looks. They are totally unnecessary, and there's also no real proof that the "safer" alternatives are, in fact, safer. So I wouldn't waste my money on those either.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Capitalizing on the death of an infant to try to sell your product is disgusting. I've reported both these posts. You suck.


Accusing people of trying to sell a product just because they are new members joining to post their opinions of a product, and telling them they suck for doing so, is really not appropriate either. Reporting a suspicious or concerning post is enough. Posting comments like this in addition to reporting the posts is unnecessary. So please edit your post to remove the disparaging remarks.

bess2529 and mooonte, to recommend a specific bumper I think you ned to be more specific as to why that bumper would not be a concern in light of what Adaline'sMama posted:

Quote:


> But, after months of researching it, I've found that almost every SIDS organization and the AAP advises against them and says that they are not safe to use, with the logic being that if a babies face is against it, it may keep them from breathing.
> 
> After losing a baby to sids, I don't plan on taking any risks, so if the SIDS organizations say dont use one, we wont be using one. But I'm wondering why it is that every where I go to shop there are crib bumpers. If they have been deemed unsafe, why are they on the market?


So please tell us, what make this specific bumper you posted to share with us of no concern? Is it a bumper that has been acknowledged by SIDS organizations and the AAP to be safe?


----------



## Renaissance31 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonder bumpers are cushions for each individual slat... So still lots of space for breathability... I wish I had known about these when mine were really small. Might have to save up for these for our next one. I don't understand how so many people think smacking your head against slats doesn't hurt. It hurt my kids. They cried when they would hit their head on the slats from rolling or now that my daughter is sitting and standing in her crib if she falls over that would pack quite a wallop to not have the bumper there. I can't imagine *not* having a bumper in her crib, but then, she is a very able bodied 7 month old and not a newborn.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Do you know if that makes them safe enough for SIDS organizations and AAP to regard them so?


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

OP, I'm sorry for your loss.

Are mesh bumpers unsafe? I have never used bumpers, but I assumed (wrongly?) that mesh bumpers were safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> Accusing people of trying to sell a product just because they are new members joining to post their opinions of a product, and telling them they suck for doing so, is really not appropriate either. Reporting a suspicious or concerning post is enough. Posting comments like this in addition to reporting the posts is unnecessary. So please edit your post to remove the disparaging remarks.
> 
> ...


"Moonte" is the blogger for Go Mama Go Designs. I will let you do the math. A simple search of bess2529 shows that she, too, is somehow profiting from the product.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you guys for all your help. After a long discussion with Dh and a phone call to our doctor we have decided that since we have flat crib slats, we will not be using crib bumpers. Our doctor actually told us that we werent allowed to have anything at all in the babies' cribs other than a sheet due to the arrangement we will have with home health care. They will be coming to install the monitors and doing regular checks on them, so they have rules about the bed setup. So, i guess it's out of the question.

Again, thank you all so much.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

They remain on the market because the US provides lousy safety supports in the face of company profit. Your babies will be fine without them.

If you have already had experience with SIDS (I am very sorry for your loss) you might also investigate the Australian research on matress off gassing being a strong component of SIDS. Wrap or choose organic.


----------



## bess2529 (Aug 5, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> Accusing people of trying to sell a product just because they are new members joining to post their opinions of a product, and telling them they suck for doing so, is really not appropriate either. Reporting a suspicious or concerning post is enough. Posting comments like this in addition to reporting the posts is unnecessary. So please edit your post to remove the disparaging remarks.
> 
> ...


Sorry for whoever thinks I am spamming. I had no idea what Wonder Bumpers were until I went on the search for a better solution for our crib. We had the mesh breathable ones and I found my son playing with them and pulling on them. My biggest issue with him is slamming his head against things, especially the crib- I wanted to start sleep training but wanted a softer environment for when he started his fits. I got the 38 pack chocolate/blue bumpers. I only have the chocolate sides facing out because I did not want to add a distraction to him. My main reason for posting is because I had never heard about them and I swear I have bought every baby product known to man. I haven't seen them in stores which I probably why most people don't know what they are. As far as data, they are not included in the crib bumper ban put in place by Maryland or Illinois. I am truly sorry for anyone who has lost a child- i think it is a mom's greatest fear. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bess2529*
> 
> Sorry for whoever thinks I am spamming. I had no idea what Wonder Bumpers were until I went on the search for a better solution for our crib. We had the mesh breathable ones and I found my son playing with them and pulling on them. My biggest issue with him is slamming his head against things, especially the crib- I wanted to start sleep training but wanted a softer environment for when he started his fits. I got the 38 pack chocolate/blue bumpers. I only have the chocolate sides facing out because I did not want to add a distraction to him. My main reason for posting is because I had never heard about them and I swear I have bought every baby product known to man. I haven't seen them in stores which I probably why most people don't know what they are. As far as data, they are not included in the crib bumper ban put in place by Maryland or Illinois. I am truly sorry for anyone who has lost a child- i think it is a mom's greatest fear. Knowledge is power.


I didn't lose my Internet cherry yesterday, so I'll share a little piece of advice. If you want to be taken seriously, perhaps you could post about something other than Wonder Bumpers on every single parenting/baby message board out there. It's just a thought. Your multiple spam links have been removed from Baby Center, but they are still searchable on the Internet.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I wouldn't use crib bumpers myself.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I voted I would not use one. But in all fairness I didn't even use a crib. But had I, I would have not used on. : )


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

We've decided on nothing but organic sheets and clothing, so no crib bumpers here.

Mulvah, I love you


----------

